# 75 Gal. Rb Tank Requirements



## Activist8891 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi







I'm going to be getting a 75 gallon tank in the next two weeks and wanted to know the quantity of Red-belly piranhas I could keep in it. I will also be getting 4 filters from the person selling it, which together rate as being sufficent for a 160 gallon tank. I was thinking of going with fine tan/mixed gravel, live plants, and driftwood, inorder to make the aquarium as close to their natural environment as possible. Any input/opinions on the quantity of piranhas and tips to keep them would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello!

Four red bellys would be perfect.

I would switch 3 of those filters out for 1 good canister filter. You can get one used for a decent price.

The red belly's natural environment is an aquarium (9.9x/10x) so don't worry to hard about recreating a wildlife environment.

At what size are you buying them?


----------



## Activist8891 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanx for the reply!
I'll probably buy them as babies or 1-2" juvenilles.
The thing with the filter system, lighting (2 HO lamps), 350W heaters, and tank/stand is that i'm getting everything for free. So I really only have to purchase the fish, substrate, decor, food, testing kits, filter cartridges, etc. The Powerfilters were each previously used for 60 gallon Reef tanks, although i'm not exactly keen on using 4 Power filters as it seems a bit crowded display wise, the filtration would work. But I was thinkin on getting a Fluval 305 or 405 for like $120-180 and using 2 of the Power filters in combination. I also saw a nice LED lamp from Marineland for like $100 I was thinking about switching out the dual HO Lamp for. It is not extremely highpower as to be to bright/unlike their natual habitat, but does fully penetrate the water and would surely make things look way better. Is it neccesary to get live plants that go all the way up/lye on the water surface when aquascaping a Piranha tank? Any further opinions would be appreciated


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

4 To 6 adult reds, or or 10 juries and raise them up and get rid of a few


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

if your going for juvies get 8-10...id say 4-6 adults is about your limit


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Live plants arn't necessary but are very beneficial. Not too sure how live plants would cope with LED lighting. As for a canister filter i might suggest one of eheim classics.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

e46markus said:


> Live plants arn't necessary but are very beneficial.* Not too sure how live plants would cope with LED lighting*. As for a canister filter i might suggest one of eheim classics.


they say that they can grow plants...though idk yet


----------



## Activist8891 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanx for all the help!
I would prefer not having plants that lay over the top of the water surface so that's good. I don't see why LED's couldn't grow plants as long as they emit the proper spectrum of light for photosynthesis/cellular respiration. They're used all the time with corals/inverts, nonetheless it's a good point I'll check into. I think I'll be wanting to keep 4 RB in the long run then. Is it really neccesary to start with 6-7? I don't think I want to end up with all those extra, yet I could jus sell them back to the LFS.


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> Live plants arn't necessary but are very beneficial.* Not too sure how live plants would cope with LED lighting*. As for a canister filter i might suggest one of eheim classics.


they say that they can grow plants...though idk yet
[/quote]

x2 on the Eheim classics if you're going to swap out a few of the little filters for a canister. They're like the AK47s of filters - super reliable & supper efficient.

I have a 2217 on my 75 and it's great.

As for juvies, I'd say get a few extra (8-10). They like to eat each other when they're small. And if they don't you can always sell a few when they get bigger.


----------



## Activist8891 (Mar 6, 2011)

What's best to accompany (2) Powerfilters for a 75 gal tank when they'll be 4-5 adult RBPs in the long run: The Eheim 2217 rated for 264 gph costing about $160; The Fluval 405 rated for 340 gph costing about $200; or The Marineland C360 rated at 350 costing about $210?


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

If it were me i would run the eheim 2217 and both power filters.


----------



## Activist8891 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanx Guys! I'm gettin the tank tomorrow and i'm stoked!


----------

